# 5htp



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Is this really the bees knees? Is this stuff really good? I read the derealization supplement and said there was tryptophan added to it. What's the difference between tryptophan and 5 htp????


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

5 HTP is the step between tryptophan and serotonin. i tried it for a while and didn't like the way it made me feel. if you want to try it i would say go for it but, try a low mg. 50 mg would be a good amount to find out if you want it or not.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah i am starting out at 50 mg.
It did help your dp though right???


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

nah, i only took it for like two weeks. that whole time i was really irritable and was get crazy bad headaches so i quit taking it.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

yeah im guessing you did not have bad depression???


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

no, i did after i quit lexapro but that only lasted for a few days. i did have really bad loss of interest throughout DP/DR but, i attribute that to low dopamine.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Yours was probably more anxiety induced than mine.


----------

